# problemas con sabayon  6 cnome amd64

## dvdr

pues vereis llevo 5 dias intentando averiguar el porque no inicia el entorno gnome que trae la distribucion por defecto 

la e actualizado con 

equo update 

equo upgrade 

al reiniciar esta en el entorno gnome3   que es el que no quiero y no tengo ni idea de como hacer para este en el estado gnome por defecto 

un salu2 

http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/3421/pantallazody.png

http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/606/pantallazo1nb.pngLast edited by dvdr on Mon Aug 08, 2011 3:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dvdr

esta es la imagen antes de actualizar un salu2 esperon puedan ayudarme

http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/2148/pantallazo2c.png

----------

## pelelademadera

http://forum.sabayon.org/

en español:

http://forum.sabayon.org/viewforum.php?f=83&sid=5e48de14cd8ecac7fae6118c6ae11098

de todas maneras, especifica el hardware que tenes, aparentemente el problema es con los drivers de la vga, que no son capaces de correr 3d con aceleracion, con lo que te desactiva la interfaz de gnome3 (que por cierto me parece mas que fea e incomoda)

----------

## dvdr

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> http://forum.sabayon.org/
> 
> en español:
> 
> http://forum.sabayon.org/viewforum.php?f=83&sid=5e48de14cd8ecac7fae6118c6ae11098
> ...

 

gracias boy zunbando payaaa

----------

